# Hunting > Game Bird Hunting >  Whangamarino swamp

## bazza

What is the best area to shoot ducks in the swamp? Any help would be much appreciated. Cheers

----------


## jono7

Shot there a few times years ago, accessed off island block rd and some road off the back of meremere township. When flooded was not bad out a canoe. Most posies were marked up then. Was quite a lot of duck, and some Canada’s. Not sure what it’s like now. Google maps/satellite will help you 
Cheers

----------


## kawhia

If there was a good spot no one is going to tell you lol.
Only way to shoot ducks after long weekend is to keep going back to various spots at various weather and tidal times.
You have to do the legwork and the hours

----------


## Dynastar27

yea theres not much water in my pond atm only where we have started digging 
thats up the causeway

----------

